# Shimano shoes spares?



## oct3 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've got a defective thread on a pair of road SPD-SL shoes, the famous UK-based online store where I bought it, blamed it on me (despite my using grease and a torque wrench) and then offered to sell me an inner SPD plate.

The shoes have a small flap on the inside, which allows access to the plate (in fact I used it to remove the SPD plates that I have no use for).

All I need is a replacement plate, and I assume the plate must be the same for all SPD-SL shoes. Has anybody had any luck in finding one anywhere?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Are you talking about this part (found it on Ebay)?

Shimano 4 Hole Cleat Nut SPD Shoe Part YL0E04000 SH-A200 SH-M200SLC - Sold each | eBay


----------



## oct3 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, unfortunately that's the part I was incorrectly offered, what I need is the 3-hole SPD-SL inner plate.

Looking up "clean nut" that is how these things are seemingly listed on Amazon, I found this one which looks like it.

https://www.amazon.com/Shimano-Sh-R121-Cleat-1Pcs-Look/dp/B016VIKU2C

However, I need a source that will ship to EU without charging me an arm and a leg, if it's too expensive I might as well get a new pair of shoes.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Is "the famous UK-based online store" you are referring to happen to be Chain Reaction Cycles?


----------



## oct3 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nope, but I think it use to be almost as popular. After the incident I've stopped shopping there, which is not hard to do as other shops seem to have generally better prices and in some instances a wider catalog.

I blame that on their loyalty program, however I'm not buying cycling stuff day in day out if I can help it, and I don't believe in brand loyalty anyway, so I'll take sales any day, thanks.

(On a sidenote, Ribble now has a loyalty program, too: added a groupset to my cart the other day, didn't work. Told myself what's the point and, like two or three days later, I get an email that the loyalty discount was increased. Maybe other customers were wondering as well?)

Even though I personally believe negative feedback should be voiced publicly for the benefit of other potential customers and to motivate sellers to improve their service, I've been advised, by someone I trust, working in the legal field, against making names. It's an excess of caution IMO, but there you go.

Funny thing, I only bought the shoes from them because I was placing an order for other stuff, and it just so happened that one buckle on my previous Shimano pair had broken. Those were bought locally, however that shop issued me a refund because they didn't have any spare buckle and no process to procure one or send the shoes back for warranty.

Even though they carried the same shoes, they were not on sale, so.

--

BTW I pulled out the plate from the shoe and, if the picture is accurate, the shape is indeed different from the R121's linked above. It could be fixed with a Dremel-like tool as the R121's has a bigger lip on the rear and squared off tabs, whereas the one I have has rounded ones.

...if only I could find a way to put one in my hands.

For the time being I'm making do by using a different screw in that thread, although that affects adjustability to a degree, it's not terrible and is seemingly holding up.

Dammit so chatty today.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

Try a real bike store. They often have bins full of odds and ends like this and may even give you one for free.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Lombard said:


> Is "the famous UK-based online store" you are referring to happen to be Chain Reaction Cycles?



Or is it the other famous one that now owns CRC...


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

So is the thread just a little damaged that you couldn't get a bolt in there properly (or it is really hard to turn it after a certain point? 

If so do you have a tap kit? You could use a tap to repair threads. I've done it with various damaged threads around the house (but I admittedly own the tap and die kit in metric for reasons other than fixing my bike stuff). Or maybe you could find someone who owns a tap kit to borrow and try a fix on your own. It isn't very hard to do.


----------

